# Lotery



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi everybody,

does Cyprus has something like a national lotery? 
When I visited Paphos in the beginning of this year I saw many betting places for soccer, horses, etc. So there is being gambled.
But do they also have a lotery where people can win a tax free amount?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> does Cyprus has something like a national lotery?
> When I visited Paphos in the beginning of this year I saw many betting places for soccer, horses, etc. So there is being gambled.
> But do they also have a lotery where people can win a tax free amount?



Hi Yvonne,
Yes there is some sort of lottery. I don't know how or where you get tickets from though. If you find out let me know I wouldn't mind winning a nice big tax free sum of money:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Veronica,

If I find one I will definitively let you know! It will be worth a try a few times a year, why not? Maybe we will win 
How is everything going? Still busy?
I was just checking your site, very good site indeed it is!




Veronica said:


> Hi Yvonne,
> Yes there is some sort of lottery. I don't know how or where you get tickets from though. If you find out let me know I wouldn't mind winning a nice big tax free sum of money:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> If I find one I will definitively let you know! It will be worth a try a few times a year, why not? Maybe we will win
> How is everything going? Still busy?
> I was just checking your site, very good site indeed it is!


A win would be very nice wouldn't it
We have been very busy but are now having a nice lull, time to catch our breaths
We are having the site updated and some new features put on it. Its getting a bit dated looking now. Should be great when its done. Will be a few weeks before its ready.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! Sounds good! I studied Real Estate for a couple of weeks when I had my own rental agency for students who needed to study or to an internship abroad. At the end it all didn't worked out. I was based in Holland and tried to rent apartments in Spain, it was difficult. Now, a few years later, I would have done it differently. But hey, who knows what pops up in the future! I turned 28 in May, so I have many years to go. 
Do you know if some young people have moved to Paphos? From our age or a bit younger or elder? 
Have you seen my other post, about pet travel? 





Veronica said:


> A win would be very nice wouldn't it
> We have been very busy but are now having a nice lull, time to catch our breaths
> We are having the site updated and some new features put on it. Its getting a bit dated looking now. Should be great when its done. Will be a few weeks before its ready.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Wow! Sounds good! I studied Real Estate for a couple of weeks when I had my own rental agency for students who needed to study or to an internship abroad. At the end it all didn't worked out. I was based in Holland and tried to rent apartments in Spain, it was difficult. Now, a few years later, I would have done it differently. But hey, who knows what pops up in the future! I turned 28 in May, so I have many years to go.
> Do you know if some young people have moved to Paphos? From our age or a bit younger or elder?
> Have you seen my other post, about pet travel?


Yvonne there are quite a lot of young people when you really look around Paphos.
I don't think you will have much trouble meeting some.

I did see your post about Pet travel and there are several threads about it on this forum.
When we came here we used Jet set pets. There are quite a few different companies who specialise in moving pets abroad but I don't know which ones would operate from the Netherlands. I think you might need to do a bit of googling to find one that does. They usually take care of everything for you.
Maybe someone who has moved pets from the Netherlands will see your post and be able to help.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Jet set pets, sounds expensive haha. A jetsetpet. 
Ofcourse I will do some googling. The owners already now and they do not a make a problem of it. I need to replace the things if he might brake it. But we will raise him properly 
Do you know of any business that can be done from home. I would like to do something when we are in our house after work, something to do in cyprus. Online business perhaps? Selling things or be some kind of trouble shooter for people who do not have there administration correctly. I do not know exactly.






Veronica said:


> Yvonne there are quite a lot of young people when you really look around Paphos.
> I don't think you will have much trouble meeting some.
> 
> I did see your post about Pet travel and there are several threads about it on this forum.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Jet set pets, sounds expensive haha. A jetsetpet.
> Ofcourse I will do some googling. The owners already now and they do not a make a problem of it. I need to replace the things if he might brake it. But we will raise him properly
> Do you know of any business that can be done from home. I would like to do something when we are in our house after work, something to do in cyprus. Online business perhaps? Selling things or be some kind of trouble shooter for people who do not have there administration correctly. I do not know exactly.


I would have thought you would be busy enough running the office without taking on another business. You must be a workaholic.
I can't think of anything but I am sure once you get here you will come up with something. Give it time for you to get settled in first and see how busy you are the office. 
Anyway you need some time to relax and have fun. How about Geocaching? We have got really hooked on that, its great fun


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

You're absolutely true. We will also take time for ourselves to relax and we would like to do some geocoaching. We will buy a gps in the beginning of next year, because we are travelling to thailand for a month for holiday. If we buy the right GPS all we have to do is plug it on the computer, get connected with the internet and you can see the way you have walked. Very funny!
How many times do you geocoach? It is a new verb  do you do it alone or with Dennis? Or with friends?





Veronica said:


> I would have thought you would be busy enough running the office without taking on another business. You must be a workaholic.
> I can'tt hink of anything but I am sure once you get here you will come up with something. Give it time for you to get settled in first and see how busy you are the office.
> Anyway you need some time to relax and have fun. How about Geocaching? We have got really hooked on that, its great fun


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> You're absolutely true. We will also take time for ourselves to relax and we would like to do some geocoaching. We will buy a gps in the beginning of next year, because we are travelling to thailand for a month for holiday. If we buy the right GPS all we have to do is plug it on the computer, get connected with the internet and you can see the way you have walked. Very funny!
> How many times do you geocoach? It is a new verb  do you do it alone or with Dennis? Or with friends?


Dennis and I mostly do it together but we have done it with friends as well. 
We hope that we will meet some other Geocachers, there are quite lot of people doing it in Cyprus. I have put 8 caches out already and people are finding them. Its great to see who discovers the caches we have put out. We have plans to put quite a few more out.
We have found quite a few as well and there are hundreds more out there to look for:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

It sounds like good fun and I think it can also be exhausting if you walk a lot! 
Good for health! What is the temperature like nowadays in Paphos? 25 Degrees?
I had another question, but it slipped my mind. Maybe it will pop up later.
It was lovely to talk to you! Hope to see you soon!





Veronica said:


> Dennis and I mostly do it together but we have done it with friends as well.
> We hope that we will meet some other Geocachers, there are quite lot of people doing it in Cyprus. I have put 8 caches out already and people are finding them. Its great to see who discovers the caches we have put out. We have plans to put quite a few more out.
> We have found quite a few as well and there are hundreds more out there to look for:clap2::clap2:


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Dennis and I mostly do it together but we have done it with friends as well.
> We hope that we will meet some other Geocachers, there are quite lot of people doing it in Cyprus. I have put 8 caches out already and people are finding them. Its great to see who discovers the caches we have put out. We have plans to put quite a few more out.
> We have found quite a few as well and there are hundreds more out there to look for:clap2::clap2:


Don't get too carried away Veronica, leave some space on the Island for me...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You've only got yourself to blame Terry for introducing us to it in the first place


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe Cyprus plays the same lottery as Greece (think it's just called Lotto). If memory serves you can play this at a bookie. 

There's also scratch cards available, used to be a time where people used to walk around taverns or outside shopping centers selling them. I think kiosks sell them too.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

zin said:


> I believe Cyprus plays the same lottery as Greece (think it's just called Lotto). If memory serves you can play this at a bookie.
> 
> There's also scratch cards available, used to be a time where people used to walk around taverns or outside shopping centers selling them. I think kiosks sell them too.


I believe you can play the Euro lottery online, as long as you are based in a European country, but not for us here in Dubai.


----------

